# Starting Cosmetic Line



## gigi2005 (Oct 10, 2005)

Are there any makeup artists that can offer advice or direction on how to start my own cosmetic line. I am familiar with yournamepro.com and ladyburd.com as manufacturing companies. I am located in Illinois and any advice would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## lilla (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm not a mu artist but wanted to say good luck!





Originally Posted by *gigi2005* Are there any makeup artists that can offer advice or direction on how to start my own cosmetic line. I am familiar with yournamepro.com and ladyburd.com as manufacturing companies. I am located in Illinois and any advice would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Liz (Oct 10, 2005)

i don't know about starting up a cosmetics line. just wanted to say welcome to mut and good luck!!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## Pauline (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi gigi2005, Welcome to Makeuptalk



I am sorry i can't help with your question but i do remember reading a post earleir on today about someone who was interested in making her own cosmetics and skincare.If you have a read through the posts you might find it. Good Luck


----------



## gigi2005 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome and I will look for that earlier post.

Priscilla

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Hi gigi2005, Welcome to Makeuptalk



I am sorry i can't help with your question but i do remember reading a post earleir on today about someone who was interested in making her own cosmetics and skincare.If you have a read through the posts you might find it. Good Luck


----------



## Pauline (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *gigi2005* Thank you for the welcome and I will look for that earlier post.

Priscilla

Hi Priscilla, ive been looking for it myself. If i find it i will PM you.Good luck.


----------

